# I feel like giving up...



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I feel like giving up studies even if I got a few months left. It's all getting too much. At the same time I want to graduate.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Cloverstone.
These overwhelming feelings that i have been feeling, make it so hard for me to concentrate and get motivated.
I'm amazed i got this far...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Shorten your posts it will give you more time to study like:

*Feel like giving even if I got a few. Getting too much at the same time.*See, we can figure it out and fill in the rest - no misunderstanding.

I just said to someone today that day to day life is underrated. It's important to keep up with your school, career bla bla bla. It eats away at you if you let it go.
Like clover says, if it is doing more harm than good - quit.

i just took an intensive course on the building code. It was good positive stress.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Hazel.
I will say something differant.
If you are studying for you ,because you want it then dont give up already,do it for yourself.You can acheive what you want,the hard work makes the reward better.
If you are only doing what you think you should be doing because others want you do it and its not making you happy at all,then possibly consider not doing it.

Its just I remembered your post from last night ,you asked about what society expects from you.....and when I read this post i wondered if the two might be linked.I wondered if youre afraid to quit for fear of letting others down or others thinking you are a failure or something like that.You need to do whats best for you right now not everybody else.

Spirit.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hi Hazel.
> I will say something differant.
> If you are studying for you ,because you want it then dont give up already,do it for yourself.You can acheive what you want,the hard work makes the reward better.
> If you are only doing what you think you should be doing because others want you do it and its not making you happy at all,then possibly consider not doing it.
> ...


You remember something from last night?
You are a machine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry ,I have a bit of a photographic memory and a brain like a sponge.it absorbs everything..its a curse really.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Sorry ,I have a bit of a photographic memory and a brain like a sponge.it absorbs everything..its a curse really.


My memory's stuffed up. I think I get the same...



Spirit said:


> I wondered if youre afraid to quit for fear of letting others down or others thinking you are a failure or something like that.You need to do whats best for you right now not everybody else.


I'm nodding my head to that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Is that the only reason you keep on studieing though?...Does any part of you want to do it just for yourself Hazel ,despite what others think.Try imagining that you dont have that worry for a moment..that there wasnt anybody who could judge you if you stoped studieing and that there is noone that you are studieing to please.....Maybe if you remove those presures from the equation it might bring clarity on what you might do.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes part of me wants to do it for myself and forget what others think.

I am studying because I want to achieve something... for my own good. Also for my own personal development.

I don't regret studying either because I've met a lot of great people. Developed a lot of skills from doing prac.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I also want to add... there are times I feel like giving up when

- it gets too hard
- the teacher doesn't seem supportive
- the workload gets too overwhelming


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi!

Just keep taking it a day at a time which really seems to be the trick!

You know what?s best at the same time you know your limitations too... Don?t let the DP make that choice for you, its east to question what we can do each and every day but when we look back over time we ended up accomplishing quite alot. It adds up!

You know I wonder all the time can I keep up with my job and all that I must do in order for our company to make a buck and once I?m on the job and focused in I just don?t see why I even questioned or doubted myself because Im doing all I was doing before this DP Set in... Yes its a bit rough running over 4 construction crews in a spaced out state but! Im doing it!

I have gained alot of strength from reading all of the people who continue thier studies regardless of this DP and that just shows you that it can be done.

The way I look at it if someone out there is holding down a job then Im going to do the same and hopefully it spreads down the line!

HazelNutta you keep on pushing foreword, like you said your surprised you made it this far... and what does that say?? It says you have it in you to go the distance!

You will make it to the finish line!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Well then goodluck with whatever you decide.I think you can do it .I hope you didnt take my posts as implying that you didnt know what you wanted or werent capable of living your own life.Not what I meant at all.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> I feel like giving up studies even if I got a few months left. It's all getting too much. At the same time I want to graduate.


same here i wanna quit school right now


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

You know what Hazey? Give up. I dont mean your studies  But give up worrying or fighting Dp just for a while, I have never looked back since, it was a massive weight off my shoulders, im now thinking of part time work. Loved the poll by the way that was interesting.

try giving up caring about it, about anything dont put energy into too much, let the universe take some of it off you 

You can do it!!!!! Happy Birthday too xoxoxox


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^^ well said


----------

